# Peter & Julie



## Peter & Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

We are hoping to come to Cyprus for six months early in 2012, to test the water so to speak. We have an elderly dog and are weary of flying her out. I have looked at the ferry side of things and it seams as if we have committed to a drive to Southern Turkey and a ferry to the north of the island prior to getting to our destination in Coral Bay area. Any advice on the pitfalls of such a trip gratefully recieved


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Peter & Julie said:


> We are hoping to come to Cyprus for six months early in 2012, to test the water so to speak. We have an elderly dog and are weary of flying her out. I have looked at the ferry side of things and it seams as if we have committed to a drive to Southern Turkey and a ferry to the north of the island prior to getting to our destination in Coral Bay area. Any advice on the pitfalls of such a trip gratefully recieved


Hi,

I can understand your fear, but I don't think the trip by plane for pets is as stressful as we imagine it to be. They travel on your flight, are last on the plane and first off, I sat, with the rest of the passengers, and watched my dogs being unloaded as soon as we touched down. 

They were waiting in the arrivals hall for me with airport staff.

My opinion is that in a few hours it is over and done with, your intended trip sounds more stressful!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter & Julie said:


> We are hoping to come to Cyprus for six months early in 2012, to test the water so to speak. We have an elderly dog and are weary of flying her out. I have looked at the ferry side of things and it seams as if we have committed to a drive to Southern Turkey and a ferry to the north of the island prior to getting to our destination in Coral Bay area. Any advice on the pitfalls of such a trip gratefully recieved


Coming in to the south from an entry port in the North is not a good plan. As far as the Republic of Cyprus is concerned this is an illegal entry point on to the island and this may cause you a problem. I agree with Geraldine re air transport for pets but if you must come by sea Grimaldi Lines do a stop in Greece and then to Limassol, but not sure what the situation is with carrying pets.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Mycroft says the Northern side is considered an illegal port of entry so definitely not a good idea to come that way. 
I also think that the long drive from the UK would be far more stressful for your dog than the relatively short time it would be on an aircraft. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Peter & Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Veronica, which carrier did you use


----------



## Peter & Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you for this I will research that ferry. The one I searched previously was no pets so here's hoping. Regards Peter



Mycroft said:


> Coming in to the south from an entry port in the North is not a good plan. As far as the Republic of Cyprus is concerned this is an illegal entry point on to the island and this may cause you a problem. I agree with Geraldine re air transport for pets but if you must come by sea Grimaldi Lines do a stop in Greece and then to Limassol, but not sure what the situation is with carrying pets.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

As the others have said the "North" is a problem. If you bring a car over then attempt to import it legally in the south then you will have to remove it from the island and re-import it via a recognised route. If you do bring a car then you have six months before you have to import it and that is a whole new ball game.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Just my small input. The Salamis lines 2 new ships from Athens to Limassol is much better then the old ones but they also have very limited space for passengers. And take 48 hours. They now go twice a week from Lavrio harbour. Monday and Thursday. See the Ferry Sticky for link to timetable.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can understand your fear, but I don't think the trip by plane for pets is as stressful as we imagine it to be. They travel on your flight, are last on the plane and first off, I sat, with the rest of the passengers, and watched my dogs being unloaded as soon as we touched down.
> 
> ...


Hi Geraldine can you tell me who you used to bring your pet in

Many thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi Geraldine can you tell me who you used to bring your pet in
> 
> Many thanks


I used PBS International Freight in Crawley, they were excellent. It was one of the nightmares I kept having prior to moving that I'd get to Manchester airport at 5am to leave my dogs at the freight terminal and the paperwork wouldn't be in order, but I needn't have worried, it went smoothly. I got a lump in my throat as I left the lads as I knew the next time I saw them, we would be starting a new life in another country!! lane:

I ordered the crates from them too, I did some research and they were competative. In fact, when they were delivered, complete with stickers and water bowls for the crates, it finally hit me I was on my way!!

PBS International Freight Forwarding Tel 01293 551140


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> I used PBS International Freight in Crawley, they were excellent. It was one of the nightmares I kept having prior to moving that I'd get to Manchester airport at 5am to leave my dogs at the freight terminal and the paperwork wouldn't be in order, but I needn't have worried, it went smoothly. I got a lump in my throat as I left the lads as I knew the next time I saw them, we would be starting a new life in another country!! lane:
> 
> I ordered the crates from them too, I did some research and they were competative. In fact, when they were delivered, complete with stickers and water bowls for the crates, it finally hit me I was on my way!!
> 
> PBS International Freight Forwarding Tel 01293 551140


Excelent thank you so much for your info x


----------

